# Electronics webshops that delivers to cy? (need monitor)



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi, I need a monitor for my work-tasks, am I thinking right that Amazon is my only option?

I've looked through dozens of my usual websites but they all just ship within UK and some to limted EU countries (but not CY), Amazon seems to be the only one that ships to Cyprus (and even then limited, as anything marked "marketplace" cannot be shipped here).

Has anyone ordered larger electronics from amazon to cy?
how quick did it arrive?
did it arrive broken? every single one of my boxes I sent from Mailboxes Etc through parcelforce to paphos is smashed into peices. but maybe they treat companies boxes more carefully?

Unfortunately none of the monitors I wanted exists in amazon (it's a great shop but when it comes to monitors they are really bad) so I was hoping there would be other options.

Also my rental place has 1 address for a P/O box and 1 for the actual house (which has no mailbox), I would probably order it to the actual house (hoping for door to door delivery) right?


----------



## george_ts (Oct 11, 2010)

NiklasB said:


> Hi, I need a monitor for my work-tasks, am I thinking right that Amazon is my only option?
> 
> I've looked through dozens of my usual websites but they all just ship within UK and some to limted EU countries (but not CY), Amazon seems to be the only one that ships to Cyprus (and even then limited, as anything marked "marketplace" cannot be shipped here).
> 
> ...



Hi Nicklas what monitor are you looking for ? maybe then i can advice you to some websites, what price range ?
did you look at Eshopcy ? the main company is in greece and they are very competitive (not same prices as greece but still) 
and in general look also in greece as most tend to deliver to cyprus,
about prices dont worry in general greece is dirty cheap when it comes to computer hardware.
and if you have also a particular model in mind go to skroutz.gr it is the best search engine regards shops will list you the cheapest offer on top 

George


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks George, the monitor I'm looking for is Benq M2700HD. I will check those links just now thanks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

Hmm strangely enough none of those sites had it (I couldn't find the button for english but justing from the look of the page when I searched on it it most likely said "no results).

I did find the monitor on a cyprus web-shop and they have it in stock 13300332 - BenQ LCD Monitor M2700HD 27" Wide 1000:1 1920x1080 D-Sub (Black) | Bionic Online but it's just so ridicolously over-priced.. about 120 euros over the price in UK, for that price I could literally fly to UK back and forth and pick it up myself


----------



## george_ts (Oct 11, 2010)

NiklasB said:


> Hmm strangely enough none of those sites had it (I couldn't find the button for english but justing from the look of the page when I searched on it it most likely said "no results).
> 
> I did find the monitor on a cyprus web-shop and they have it in stock 13300332 - BenQ LCD Monitor M2700HD 27" Wide 1000:1 1920x1080 D-Sub (Black) | Bionic Online but it's just so ridicolously over-priced.. about 120 euros over the price in UK, for that price I could literally fly to UK back and forth and pick it up myself


can i ask is there a reason you want this particular monitor ? i mean besides beeing cheap. personally i had bad experience with benq but besides that the specs are nothing to brag about, there are better monitors with the same size.
Alternate has it in germany and they ship european wide but dont know what the costs are for shipping it to cyprus,


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

No it doesn't have to be that one in particular, my eyes feels more comfortable focusing on a distance than up-close which is why I prefer those mega-size monitors with low resolution (other 27 inch monitors would usually be like 2560 pixels wide) so I can sit meters away and work.

So atm it's leaning towards getting a Samsung SyncMaster P2770 instead as I just noticed that one does exist on Amazon!
I just need to do a bit of final research first so I'll try to find a wifi-bar today where I have better internet and then hopefully order unless any red flags comes up 

I agree with the experience of BenQ being bad, but my personal experience is that all monitors are bad  so it's just about getting something cheap and getting used to the flaws.
that may sound like a bold statement but really the only monitors I've tried that I'm impressed with quality is those £1k Dell 27 inches but even those they put on ridicolous resolutions to impress with specs which makes them useless (at my last workspace we had one in each meeting-room and everytime someone needed to navigate the computer they had to crawl up the meeting table until they were 50cm away from the screen just to see where the cursor is, it was hilarious )


----------



## george_ts (Oct 11, 2010)

NiklasB said:


> No it doesn't have to be that one in particular, my eyes feels more comfortable focusing on a distance than up-close which is why I prefer those mega-size monitors with low resolution (other 27 inch monitors would usually be like 2560 pixels wide) so I can sit meters away and work.
> 
> So atm it's leaning towards getting a Samsung SyncMaster P2770 instead as I just noticed that one does exist on Amazon!
> I just need to do a bit of final research first so I'll try to find a wifi-bar today where I have better internet and then hopefully order unless any red flags comes up
> ...


Nik 

the samsung is good i have it as well but 2 weeks ago when i was in germany i found my new monitor 
in my opinion (with the same resolution you are looking and me as well) there are 2 models that are better
are you sure amazon delivers to cyprus ? would be something new for me,
look also in alternate.de in germany they do deliver european wide and are specialized in computer parts.

Asus VE278Q price in alternate is 339 euro (is a led monitor)

and second is 
Acer S273HLbmii 399 euro and in my opinion the best you can get for this money at the moment also led

both are 27 inch

George


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

Wow you sure know your monitors!
Thanks those monitors looks amazing, I was under the impression that LED-technology was too new to be availible in these "high pixel pitch" monitors, I had gone into AlaTest and ranked all the monitors by score and then just clicked on all the 27 inch monitors on first couple of pages, and none of those were LED. (so I narrowed them down to that BenQ and Samsung one)

It could very well be that those LED monitors are better and I simply missed them because they don't have a AlaScore yet which may be because they are too new, the reviews I found so far on my limited internet-connection was worthless (no scientific evaluation of picture-quality just some noob whineing about the low resolution) but I will connect to some wifi this evening and see if I can find some proper reviews and maybe order if I like what I see 

I'm definitely excited about the prospect of LED since the samsung seems a bit on the dark side and I personally (unlike most game-developers) like to work in a really bright room with all the curtains up and at least my current laptop-monitor just can't keep up against the wonderful Cyprus brightness coming on from these enourmous sliding-window-doors they have here, so the brighter the monitor the less curtains I need  (well I don't know exactly if LED is always brighter than regular but that will be part of my wifi-research this evening)

Amazon UK claims to deliver to Cyprus yes (except for Amazon Marketplace), I don't know about shipping costs yet tho.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

Hello again, have you ordered from alternate to cyprus yourself?
I don't see Cyprus under their list of countries (greece is there, but not cyprus), there's a entry for "anderes land" which I'm guessing means "other country" so it might work but unless somewhere on the site it says they support Cyprus I'm not sure what to believe, 
I can't find any information on their site about that, but I don't know any german so it's a bit difficult.

S273HL isn't even availible in UK at all so that's why amazon doesn't have it. (also the price on alternative seems to in general be better than amazon).

Also why is it you think Acer is the better of the 2? (altho I agree but all I know is how they look, the acer looks more proffesional and expensive)


----------



## george_ts (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi again,

Well last time i ordered from Alternate was when i was still in greece,
"anderes land" is other country, i dont think it will be a problem, propably someone will call you back or send you an email,
what i could do is make an query on them (i speak german) and ask them if they deliver to cyprus, i am sure they will deliver as cyprus is in the eu, but propably they will not know the transport costs, usually to greece dhl costs between 20 to 30 euro not sure about cyprus

and as for the monitors yes i saw them both life, when i was in germany some weeks ago.
the acer in my opinion has better colors but only slightly, overal both are bright, much brighter compare to samsung.
as for sharpness both where good not big difference there. the acer for my eyes was less stressfull (i am sitting alot infront of the computer both at work and home) (well it is my job) 
but overal either way you cant do much wrong with both, 
samsung is good (i have it as well) but darker and image not so crisp in my opinion compare to this 2


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

I ordered now from alternate because amazon had 0 "high pixel pitch" LED monitors, 
however it remains to be seen if:
*they accept Cyprus (many EU shops doesn't have cyprus, perhaps they know that parcelforce here tend to wreck their packages to peices)
*They accept that my delivery address doesn't have a post-code (there's no mailbox here, just my landlords P/O box which I put in as the billing address, but my stuff from UK arrived in parcelforce and all they did was call me and ask for directions to my apartment even tho that temporary address had a proper postcode and such).
*what the delivery cost to Cyprus is, there weren't any field to put in payment cards so I'm guessing once the shipping has been calculated they will send a new URL for me where I can enter my debit card.
*If they even accept and of my non-german cards, they should but you never know
*if the monitor arrives working or broken in peices like my other parcelforce stuff.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

Unfortunately I got this answer back from them after ordering:
"Thank you for taking an interest in our products.

We only deliver in the following countries:
Belgium, Denmark, Finland, France, Greece, Great Britain, Ireland, Italy,
Luxembourg, the Netherlands, Norway, Austria, Portugal, Sweden, Spain,
Switzerland

Please note that we are not yet able to make deliveries into other countries."


----------



## george_ts (Oct 11, 2010)

NiklasB said:


> Unfortunately I got this answer back from them after ordering:
> "Thank you for taking an interest in our products.
> 
> We only deliver in the following countries:
> ...


no worries in the meantime i got a shop also a big one in germany that do send to cyprus 

computeruniverse.net

same price as alternate, their site is also in english, in case countries are not translated,
Cyprus in german is "Zypern"

for the Acer monitor they ask for 47euro delivery to cyprus (if you pay with CC that is )


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks!
I probably will order from that site then, I'm just gathering courage right now to order by "post/mail" (UPS was 130 euro delivery) to my address which doesn't even have a postcode/mail-box (I'm hoping they will just call my cypriot cellphone# for directions)


----------



## george_ts (Oct 11, 2010)

NiklasB said:


> Thanks!
> I probably will order from that site then, I'm just gathering courage right now to order by "post/mail" (UPS was 130 euro delivery) to my address which doesn't even have a postcode/mail-box (I'm hoping they will just call my cypriot cellphone# for directions)


why not delivery by dhl ? it is so much cheaper


----------



## mulder_149 (Sep 1, 2009)

have you checked here in cyprus for a monitor? I purchased two 24inch HD monitors that handle high resolution from a local vendor. Prices are not that bad in town and it saves shipping charges and possible VAT etc.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

A friend is selling a whole bunch of 18" used IBM monitors for 90 euros if you are interested (he's in limassol but can probably send them elsewhere by courier). Let me know if interested and I'll get you the details.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

mulder: yeah but they were all tiny vendors and had nothing worth mentioning, 
I walked all across town like a hour walk to get to Bionic (which was a bit bigger store) but to my suprise it was closed on a thursday :S (think it was a national day of sorts because there was a military parade in town)

but I think I've found the solution to my problem, AMAZON DE!! I can't believe I didn't think of that, they have like everything! and their price is:
1) Cheaper for that monitor than alternate and those sites.
2) Way cheaper delivery (11 euros to Cyprus).
3) Offer special exchange rate, so that when I pay with my UK card instead of charging euros (which my natwest card would then exchange to pounds at about 5% loss of rate) amazon can charge you directly in pounds for only 3.8%.

So if Amazon de works then that's perfect 

Unfortunaltely the pound keeps dropping and the euro keep rising for each day  would have saved like €20 had I bought it weeks ago, so I'm waiting a few extra days in hope that the euro might sink just a little bit at least.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

Btw I ended up ordering from Amazon DE which was 340 euros for same monitor and only 14 euros for same DHL shipping!

But ordered on 13th november and now 3 weeks later still nothing 
My Parcelforce shipment with my moving-stuff from UK was only like 2 weeks or so.

it's getting really difficult to do the work I came here to do on my 13" laptop monitor.

Tracking it on Amazon.de it just tells me it left the german depot 3 weeks ago, nothing else, 
I can't track it on DHL website or by phoning the parcel place in paphos because they require a different format trackingcode (2 letters, numbers, 2 letters) than the all-numbers-format that amazon uses.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

NiklasB said:


> Btw I ended up ordering from Amazon DE which was 340 euros for same monitor and only 14 euros for same DHL shipping!
> 
> But ordered on 13th november and now 3 weeks later still nothing
> My Parcelforce shipment with my moving-stuff from UK was only like 2 weeks or so.
> ...


Hi Niklas! Pity I did not see this thread until now. I will go down to Cyprus from Frankfurt with a small truck and could have brought you the monitor in time for New Year celebrations. Btw I am also Swede

Anders


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for the offer! but oh well even tho this shipment has taken insanely long it should still arrive long before new years eve so it's still probably for the best, 

Amazon just replied to my question and said that the estimate for my devliery was wrong that accordinly to DHL it may take up to 22 working days (!) so there may not be anything wrong with the order at all but simply that I will have to wait up to the 14th december 

really the only big drawback about cyprus for me is the electronics, it has cost me great wasted time and eye-strain to work without a decent monitor for so long, and the ones they had here in cyprus was both old models + ridicolously overpriced, 
tho had I known I would be months without a monitor I probably would have accepted a worse model for the >£100 over-price had it meant I could have had it immediately.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2010)

NiklasB said:


> Thanks for the offer! but oh well even tho this shipment has taken insanely long it should still arrive long before new years eve so it's still probably for the best,
> 
> Amazon just replied to my question and said that the estimate for my devliery was wrong that accordinly to DHL it may take up to 22 working days (!) so there may not be anything wrong with the order at all but simply that I will have to wait up to the 14th december
> 
> ...


When you need something else please tell me and I will see what we can do from Frankfurt


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

Monitor finally arrived, so for the record if anyone else searches for this thread because they want to order from amazon here's the summary:
*Took slightly less than a full month to arrive.
*Arrived in mint condition (unlike my UK parcelforce boxes when I moved here).
*Cost no import-duties.
*Cost only 12 euros for delivery for 2 packages.
*had to pick it up at the post-office which was a bit of a mess I wish they would have delivered but oh well.
*Arrived with both UK/Cyprus and German power-leads luckily.


----------



## APW (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a business account with a few of the larger companies on the island (Bionic and Logicom)

If anyone is interested how much they are (they're always changing lines and SKU's in stock) please feel free to PM me. i usually have the latest price list ready. 

i'm not looking to earn anything out of it, more just helping fellow ex-pats get something almost as cheaply as back home..


----------

